# Best Cold Weather Camera?



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

approximate price range? interchangeable lenses (slr)? compact point and shoot?


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry... up to a grand! 

compact would be better1

Just video no pix!!!

would like to do the helmet cam also!

I work on a Mac if this matters?


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Panasonic makes a camera that little expensive and dosent deliver the best video, but it serves its porpuse, the camera is blue, and its all weather/terrein cam mostly for outdoor activities, built rought. I trying to find it on the net, when I find it ill post it


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*this is good*

I love this camera, 3ccd for good quality, compact for ease of use and storage. Check it out at
http://www.abtelectronics.com/scripts/site/site_product.php3?source=froogle&id=22656

It also has a good price tag, adios, Atom...
ps, never skies with it but have had it on some cold rivers.


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

I used the 3ccd camera from panasonic (PVGS series) hard for almost two years before it crapped out.

The picture quality rivals my $2,000.00 Canon GL2, and its so small that I can keep it in my breast pocket.


----------

